# S - "Fractal Spinning"



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been having fun planning my fiber dyeing projects and spinning all this yarn in various "fractal spinning" combinations.
???? Michelle
Goodshepfarm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been spinning for a while, but never heard of fractal spinning.

What is it?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

https://schachtspindle.com/fractal-spinning-tutoria/ this explains it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> https://schachtspindle.com/fractal-spinning-tutoria/ this explains it.


Thanks!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I adore fractal spinning! It is a very fun and easy technique! It sounds so complicated, but isn't. I feel like a spinning goddess each time I finish a fractal skein. Give the technique a spin.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/KSFEATfractal.php
This my favorite article about fractal spinning. 
The author says, "it's curiously fun."


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful skeins! Next time, let's see the dyed fiber too, to see what the spin comes from!


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Michelle,


Will you have any of this gorgeous yarn for sale?

ann b (only wool)


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Only wool said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Will you have any of this gorgeous yarn for sale?
> 
> ann b (only wool)


Hi Ann, yes, all of this yarn will be for sale. Through the winter months I work on my handspun yarn inventory to prepare for the agricultural fairs that I attend.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful skeins! Next time, let's see the dyed fiber too, to see what the spin comes from!


Thank you! I really had fun and promise to take more photos next time!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, that pink/blue in the center bottom just pops. All are so very nice.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I adore fractal spinning! It is a very fun and easy technique! It sounds so complicated, but isn't. I feel like a spinning goddess each time I finish a fractal skein. Give the technique a spin.
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/KSFEATfractal.php
> This my favorite article about fractal spinning.
> The author says, "it's curiously fun."


Thank you for that nice tutorial. I have seen a couple of picture tutorials and a couple of video tutorials, but this is very clear. Thank you again.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful yarn! I've heard the term but didn't know what it was! Thanks to wordancer and mama879 for the links! :sm02:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty colours


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful yarn


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That’s my favourite way to spin


----------

